# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  A mund ta bej aparatin digjital te me punoje si Web-Kamera?

## FARUKK

Pershendetje!

 Te nderuar deshiroj qe tua parashtroj kete pytje se a ekziston mudesia qe ne vend te Web-Kameres ta perdori aparatin digjital.
Ju lus qe nese dini ndonjeri ta sqroni per mua dhe per te gjithe vizitoret.
faleminderit per mirekuptim.

----------


## benseven11

Thone qe behet por kjo eshte e mundur ne nje numer te kufizuar modelesh qe lejojne kalimin e videos  direkt ne nje program web kamera.
Si fillim duhet pare te disku konfigurues i menyres se marrjes se pamjes(mode dial).Aty duhet pare per nje ikone te vogel videokamere.Nqs sheh ate ikone si te kjo figure http://www.usa.canon.com/uploadedima...ode%20Dial.jpg e rrotullon diskun qe te shkoje ne pozicionin 1 default per marrje.Pra ne pozicionin 1 kur ti ben shkrepje dixhital kamera punon si video kamera.Marrja e videove nuk eshte problem.Shumica e dixhital kamerave te viteve te fundit e kane opsionin e marrjes se videove.
Gjithashtu nuk eshte problem,mund te lidhesh dixhital kameren ma kabell usb tip b-S video mbrapa kompjuterit dhe instalosh program web kamera si Sarm webcam ose Eatcam.Mund te besh ldhjen e dixhital kameres instalosh programin dhe do shohesh qe programi nuk do ta diktoje dixhital kameren si mekanizem web cam,megjithese dixhital kamera eshte konfiguruar per te marre video.Pse ndodh kjo?Kjo ndodh per arsyen e thjeshte se programet me lart nuk shikojne ndonje drajver special qe i perket dixhital kameres  per video mode.Per pasoje dixhital kamera nuk njihet si web kamere nga programet web kamera me lart.Nqs ti ben nje lidhje me usb kabell ose USB-Svideo te kameres me kompjuterin,kjo nuk ndryshon asgje.Dixhital kamera nuk do njihet nga web kamera programet dhe do vazhdoje te njihet nga windowsi si mjet ruajtes USB(USB storage)vetem kaq. Nje problem tjeter eshte ne vet dizenjimin e modeleve e dixhital kamerave.
Mund te besh lidhjen e kameres me kabell usb dhe per sa kohe qe kablli usb eshte i lidhur,nuk mund te marresh fotografi ose besh video.Sepse ne keto raste lentja eshte jo aktive,flashi eshte jo aktiv,pavarsisht se ti shtyp butonin per te filluar dhe marre nje pamje ose video.Dixhital kamerat jane dizenjuar te tilla dhe menjehere me lidhjen e kabllit,chipsi firmware jep instruksione per bllokim te lentes dhe flashit pasi sipas llogjikes se programuseve futja e kabllit usb presupozon qe nga perdorusi nuk do merret pamje,por do punohet ne windows per te transferuar pamjet e ruajtura ne karten e memorjes per ne nje direktori ne windows.Kur perdorusi heq kabllin usb,menjehere chipsi firmware aktivizon lenten dhe flashin dhe aparati eshte gati perte marre fotografi ose video..Pra eshte nje kufizim ne dizenjim.Nuk eshte marre parasysh ose eshte thjesht injoruar nga kompania qe ka krijuar dixhital kamerat qe kameres ti shtohet mundesia per te kaluar videon qe merret direkt ne nje program web kamera,pra dixhital kamera te funksionoje njelloj si web kamera.Mund te kete edhe arsye te rritjes se kostos se prodhimit,per te cilen nje kompani nuk ka interes.Rritje e kostos vjen e natyrshme perderisa me rritjen e aftesive te kameres per te punuar si web kamera,kompanise do ti duhet te krijoje cd shoqeruse per dixhital kameren,me drajvera,program web camera plus shtesa ne manual,me shume material ne faqen e kompanise per suport,update drajverash,rregullim difektesh etj.Kjo rrit shume shpenzimet e kompanise per nje produkt.Pra kompania nuk ka interes ti hyje kesaj pune.
Probleme te tjera.Edhe sikur dixhital kamera te funksionje si webcamera mund te krijohen probleme serioze per shkak te nxehtesise se larte qe kamera do krijoje duke ndenjur aktive ne pune gjithe kohen.Kjo mund te prishe baterine ose shkaktoje eksplozion te baterise, prishe memorjen dhe komponente te brendshem.
Eshte e mundur qe nje kamere dixhitale te funksionoje si web kamera?Po eshte e mundur.Kompanite mund ta bejne kete gje duke modifikuar firmware chipsin si dhe krijojne ndonje program te vetin web kamera.
Mendo per nje moment,ke blere nje dixhital kamera te re e hap pakon,kontrollon manualin dhe nuk lexon asgje per web kamera.Plus kesaj ne pako nuk ka disk.Atehere kjo do te thote qe kjo kamere punon me USB drajver qe e ka vete windowsi dhe shanset jane 99% qe kjo dixhital kamera nuk do te punoje si web kamera.
Nqs nje dixhital kamere e re vjen me disk,me program plus ca skedare drajvera,atehere shikoje mire ate disk se mund te jape mundesine ta perdoresh dixhital kameren si web kamera.
Ekzistojne modele kamerash qe mund te funksionojne si web kamera psh Konica Minolta Dimage ose modele dual kamera qe punojne si dixhital kamera por edhe si videokamera. 
Probleme te tjera.Te vendosesh  dixhital kameren si webkamera siper lcd monitorit kerkon te krijosh nje pajisje metalike per te mbajtur te fiksuar dixhital kameren siper ekranit per te mos rene.Kjo pajisje metalike duhet te lejoje pak axhustim majtas djathtas dhe posht ne menyre qe fokusi,lentja e dixhital kameres te drejtohet mbi fytyren e  perdorusit.Opsion tjeter eshte te vendoset dixhital kamera mbi tripod xhuxh,i larte diku 20-30 cm mbi tavoline para monitorit. http://www.minitripods.com/Giottos_Upod100.html
Atehere si  behet per dixhital kamera qe skane aftesi te punojne si webcamera?
Opsioni me i mire eshte marrja e videos me dixhital kamera dhe kalimi dhe ruajtja e videos ne kompjuter.Pastaj mund te perdoresh ndonje program brodkast server video stream dhe lejon te tjeret te te shikojne njelloj sikur shohin nje webcamera.Nuk eshte real time por per nje qe ti ben chat duket si video realtime web kamera video.

----------


## tullumi

> Pershendetje!
> 
>  Te nderuar deshiroj qe tua parashtroj kete pytje se a ekziston mudesia qe ne vend te Web-Kameres ta perdori aparatin digjital.
> Ju lus qe nese dini ndonjeri ta sqroni per mua dhe per te gjithe vizitoret.
> faleminderit per mirekuptim.


Egzistojne aparate digjitale qe kan video-audio dalje për Tv.Ose mund te perdorni edhe nje kamer te thjesht VHS por se pari duhet te keni te instaluar TV karten ne PC-n tuaj.Pasi te keni ber instalimin e TV kartes beni lidhjen me kameren nepermjet kabllove .startone TV-n ne Pc nese keni imazhe te kameres ne PCn tuaj  atehere hapeni dritaren e Msn-s shkoni Tools+audio and video setup-next hapet dritarja-testone audion, shkoni- select the webcam.ne shfletues zgjidhni opcionin per kameren qe keni lidhur me TV kart ju shfaqet imazhi ne te njeten dritare, perfundoje me finish dhe kamera e juaj do te funksionoj per mrekulli.

----------

